# No instala XP Profesional



## cocompr (Abr 21, 2006)

Tengo varias PCs Instaladas en una Cabina de Internet y tienen las siguientes caracterisiticas: 
Procesador Celeron de 2.4Ghz Skt 478 
Ram : DDR 266 256MB Kingston 
Video : AGP 128MB 
HD : 40GB Seagate 
MB o Placa Madre : DFI 865PERL (Sonido y Red Integrado) Skt 478 
Fuente ATX 

Camara Web USB DLINK  / Teclado Ps/2 Genius / Mouse Optico Creative USB / Monitor LG 17" 
Cada 2 Pcs estan conectados a un estabilzador (Regulador) de Voltaje 1KVA Aprox 800Watts 
1 Pozo a Tierra 

Y mis consultas son las siguientes : 

  El Problema es que al intentar instalar el Windows XP Profesional en una de las PCs me salia error de instalacion o algo asi y tambien error como de memoria y se cortaba o reiniciaba la Pc.

  Pense que el CD estaba rayado y probe con otro y seguia el mismo problema cambien la memoria y tenia el mismo problema, pense que era el disco duro que se habia dañado y seguia elmismo problema al cambiarlo por otro disco duro.

  Asi que despues de varios intentos y cuando ya iba a tirar la toalla y pedir que me cambien la placa madre se me ocurrio instalar el disco que me resultaba con fallas y la memoria que supuestamente fallaba tambien ponerla en otra maquina y comence a instalar el windows xp profesional desde cero y todo resulto ok osea sin problemas.

  Y el disco duro de la Pc que estaba bien y con el sistema Windows ya instalado lo puse en la maquina que no queria instalarse el Widnows y o maravilla despues que salio un mensaje de  actualizando hardware levanto sin problemas y hasta la fecha esta todo ok.


Gracias y espero que puedan absolver mis consultas. 

Atentamente, 

Manuel Porras 
Lima - Peru


----------



## Gama (Abr 28, 2006)

te sale: Unmountable_boot_volumen 

UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME
Si el windows no te arranca porque aparece este mensaje de error puedes intentar:
a) reparar el sistema de archivos con el comando chkdsk /r desde la consola. Para ello reinicias y apretas la tecla delete (o la que corresponda a tu sistema) y entras en la bios y busca seccion BOOT y pones tu cd rom como primera opcion de arranque. Reinicias entonces con tu cd de xp puesto y una vez comience la instalacion de windows te dara la opcion de R (reparar la instalacion)
reinicia el sistema, una vez ahi tecleas el comando

b) Tambien prueba a revisar el cableado que va desde tu disco duro a la controladora de la mother: si tuvieras cable de 40 hilos debes reemplazarlo por uno de 80 hilos (no poner de 40 hilos)  

Cambia el cable de datos por uno de 80 hilos y debe trabajar.


saludos


----------



## Gama (Abr 28, 2006)

Si es de la unidad de cd. debe de tener u cable de audio delgado. y conectado a la tarjeta madre.

checa las propiedades de sonido.

y propiedades multimedia ke tenga el nombre del driver.


saludos.


----------



## saturos belmont (May 8, 2006)

En mi PC me paso lo mismo ( tambien es con sonido integrado ) .Lo que hice fue sacar el sonido directamente de los jumpers ( unas "patitas" que estan en la motherboard ) . Si tienes el esquema de tu motherboard , supongo que ahi te dira cual es , o bajatelo del sitio del fabricante ( yo estuve probando uno por uno , puesto que la tierra la tomas de la placa ).
 Espero te sirva de algo .


----------



## zaiz (Jun 7, 2006)

Hola, sobre que la computadora a veces enciende y a veces no, 
yo tuve el mismo problema varias veces.

La solución para mí fue cambiar la pila de 3 volts por una nueva.

Si no funciona eso, prueba desconectando y volviendo a conectar bien tu tarjeta de memoria RAM. Si aun así no resuelves el problema, intenta cambiando la RAM a otro slot.

Recuerda que para maniobrar, primero tienes que apagar el equipo y hacerlo con cuidado.



Saludos.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 2, 2007)

hola si tenes dos discos as lo siguiente 
1º: sacale los jumper a los dos discos
2º: enchufa los dos equipos al tu pc
3º: en la bios seleciona q inicie el disco q ande bien
4º: Te recomiendo analizar con un antivirus (NOD32) analisis profundo 
5º: saca tus datos preferidos
6º: desconecta el disco q anda bien
7º: enchufa el q te dio el error
8º: instala y formatea
ESPERO Q TE SIRVA 
P.D: Deves tener un windows en el disco con el q analizas y copias los datos
SALU2


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 3, 2007)

Es interesante tener siempre a mano un liveCD como un Knoppix o un ubuntu. recomiendo el primero que siempre suele funcionar bien, el ubunto hay mas ordenadores que no les gusta

Tiene la gracia que al ser linux en un disco si la compu esta bien y es un problema de harware funcionara bien.

Es mas ti tienes una urgencia y necesitas el compu urgentemente lo meter y ya queda completamente configurado, o sea si tienes el ordenador lleno de virus, non problem metes el CD y a navegar tranquilamente.



Finalmente deberias plantearte en pasarte a linux, empieza a estar a punto de caramelo y si no dices nada nadie se dara cuenta. Te ahorras virus y que te instalen cosas o ataques. por lo menos probar n uno de los ordenadores por ejemplo metriendo dos boots


----------



## sony (Jun 19, 2009)

hola amigos yo tambien tengo un ciber y me topo con este tipo de problemas muy seguido y yo me voy mas a que sea un problema de la fuente ya me a pasado ese tipo de proble mas con 3 computadoras diferentes.
una de las cosas ala que yo le echo la culpa es que aqui ay mucho polvo.  abra alguna recomendacion que me puedan hacer los compañeros para que no  me pase esto.
saludos


----------



## unleased! (Jun 19, 2009)

cocompr dijo:
			
		

> Y mi ultima consulta por hoy jejejej es que en una de las Pcs el sonido ya no funciona probe actualizando el driver y nada desisntale y actualize el driver de sonido y nada no se si ya se malogro el sonido integrado existe alguna solucion para repararla o tendre que adquirir una tarjeta


 Reinstala los drivers de la tarjeta de red y los del modem si también lo tienes. Son dispositivos muy ligados a la tarjeta de sonido, sobre todo en los portátiles.

También puedes probar a reinstalar los drivers de la placa base.


			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Si no funciona eso, prueba desconectando y volviendo a conectar bien tu tarjeta de memoria RAM. Si aun así no resuelves el problema, intenta cambiando la RAM a otro slot.


 Cuando saques la memoria RAM limpia los contactos con una goma de borrar, quedarán como nuevos.  


> Recuerda que para maniobrar, primero tienes que apagar el equipo y hacerlo con cuidado.


Creo que de primero es mejor que se descargue uno tocando la chapa de la caja. Los componentes de un ordenador como pueden ser la memoria RAM o la placa base son muy sensibles a la electricidad estática.


			
				sony dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos yo tambien tengo un ciber y me topo con este tipo de problemas muy seguido y yo me voy mas a que sea un problema de la fuente ya me a pasado ese tipo de proble mas con 3 computadoras diferentes.
> una de las cosas ala que yo le echo la culpa es que aqui ay mucho polvo.  abra alguna recomendacion que me puedan hacer los compañeros para que no  me pase esto.
> saludos


Es un poco estraño eso. Lo normal con una fuente que tenga mucho polvo es que arranque y al cabo de uno o dos minutos se apague pero lo que se dice arrancar, siempre arrancan.

Puede que la fuente de alimentación esté sobreexigida o que algún USB o periférico presente un cortocircuito, este último caso es mas común de lo que pueda parecer...

También cabe la posibilidad de que sea que el pulsador de encendido del frontal no funciona como debe, la próxima vez que veas que no encienden sigue los dos cables del pulsador del frontal hasta la placa base. Estarán conectados a dos pines, desconectas esos dos cables y haces (con mucho cuidado y sabiendo donde puenteas) un pequeño puente con un destornillador o con algo metálico. Si el problema es de dicho pulsador verás que al tocar los dos pines encenderá a la primera.

Para paliar el polvo puedes instalar filtros en los ventiladores, eso si, no te olvides de limpiarlos almenos cada 3 o como mucho 6 meses.
Saludos.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 28, 2009)

Cuando no enciende una computadora lo primero que veo es el cable de poder... a veces se afloja o se llena de sarro, reviso seguidamente el espado de las memorias, luego reviso la fuente de poder haciendo la respectiva prueba = unir los cables verde y negro a ver si enciende.

por ultimo, reviso si el boton de power esta abierto o en corto...


----------



## sony (Jun 29, 2009)

gracias checare esos puntos que mensionan saludos


----------



## Titoarte (Nov 13, 2009)

Que tal, mira yo te doy este consejo por que yo le doy servicio a algunos Cyber y el problema que yo e detectado para esta situacion es el boton de encendido, estos llegan a dejar de funcionar bien por tanto que se prenden y apagan, y se dañan, la solucion es cambiarlo aqunque a la larga te pasara lo mismo, mi consejo es si le sabes un poco a la electronica, consigue unos botones de encendido de los de tipo boton para Kit electronico de esos color rojo y adaptalos con un cable por fuera de CPU esto te resolvera el problema ya que estos botones son mas resistentes que los que traen los CPU originalmente y ya despues cuando cambies tu equipo y vendas alguno ponles un boton normal y ya, de verdad funciona, saludos.


----------

